# AiO Wakü macht geräusche



## fugg (14. Februar 2022)

Guten Tag,

habe seit kurzem Geräusche im PC und zwar ist es ein Knattern der Wakü schätze ich mal, ich weiß nicht ob ich Luft im System habe oder die Pumpe kaputt ist vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.


Wakü ist ne AiO von MSi Coreliquid 360r

Würde ja ein Video hochladen von den Geräuschen aber das geht anscheinend nicht, hört sich an wie Popcorn bzw knattern.


Sobald das Klackern kommt wird angezeigt das die CPU 81-85 Grad hat, gib ich dem Radiator nen leichten Klatscher ist das Geräusch weg und es zeigt an das die CPU 60-65 Grad hat


----------



## zwerg-05 (14. Februar 2022)

hört sich eigentlich na luft an vieleicht mal das gehäuse nach rechts und linls kippen das die luft weiter geht wenn das nix bringt wirste wohl die aio einschicken müssen


----------



## Eyren (14. Februar 2022)

Das hört sich eher nach dem klassischen MSI Coreliquid Problem an.

Ich geb deiner Pumpe noch gut gemeinte zwei Wochen dann eröffnest du das nächste Thema das du eine neue aio benötigst.

Frag mich bitte nicht was da kaputt geht an der Pumpe aber du bist glaub Nummer 4 in den letzten Wochen mit einem Problem mit einer MSI AIO.

Luft kenne ich nur als Rauschen/brummen nicht als knacken/klacken. Klingt für mich eher so als ob die Pumpe hängt und durch deinen Klaps wieder anläuft.


----------



## zwerg-05 (14. Februar 2022)

das ist natürlich auch möglich war nur mein erster gedanke aber ich hatte schon mal ne pumpe die übelst geklackert hat als luft drin war


----------



## JoeyTai (1. Mai 2022)

Hi Fugg, bei ner AIO kann es die Montageart sein. Die Schlauchauslässe des Radiators sollten unbedingt unter dem Pumpenlevel sein. Die andere Seite des Radiators darf dann ruhig höher als die Pumpe sein. Die Luft die in jeder AIO ist darf halt nicht in die Pumpe kommen und immer wieder angesaugt werden.. denn dann geht sie kaputt. Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2022)

JoeyTai schrieb:


> Die Schlauchauslässe des Radiators sollten unbedingt unter dem Pumpenlevel sein.





JoeyTai schrieb:


> Die andere Seite des Radiators darf dann ruhig höher als die Pumpe sein.


Das geht mit dieser AIO etwas schlecht, weil die Pumpe im Radiator sitzt.


----------

